# Priest (2011 film) Based on the Manhwa



## Gabe (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone interested in seeing this movie? it looks interesting lets see if it as good as the Manhwa.

Guile's theme

Guile's theme


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks like it might be okay. Certainly gonna watch it on the DVD.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 5, 2011)

I remember seeing a trailer for this, didn't know it was based off a Manhwa, that explains a lot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't even know what Manhwa is, but I liked the trailer when I watched it. I forgot what movie I went to see, maybe that one with Matt Damon's ass in it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2011)

I liked the first trailer but didnt care for the 2nd one.....


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2011)

Already saw this movie.  It was called Legion.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't even know what Manhwa is, but I liked the trailer when I watched it. I forgot what movie I went to see, maybe that one with Matt Damon's ass in it.



a Manhwa is a Korean comic


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Already saw this movie. It was called Legion.


Maybe this one will actually be decent? 



~Ageha~ said:


> a Manhwa is a Korean comic


 Is that like Japanese comics are called Manga, or is it the name of some series? 

If the latter, link.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 7, 2011)

^Manhwa is the name for Korean comics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh, gay.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 7, 2011)

It looks terrible,even with Maggie Q in it.


----------



## Spica (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm going to watch this just for Maggie Q.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2011)

it is not even gonna follow the manhwa which is epic good i heard. it just based on it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 8, 2011)

I might give it a watch


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 8, 2011)

it's very unlike the original material. basically some characters and roles stayed the same but nothing like the awesomeness that is the manwha. there used to be priest online but they are dark horse now so not many people know about it. 

BOTI, Priest and KCDS are all extremely good manga/manwha but they are all dark horse so expsure is lower. that and their all hard-seinin.

gonna watch the movie and forget original material because it still looks like an ok popcorn flick.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll probably watch it in the theaters out of boredom.


----------

